# GWORKS



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

!!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Sold up and moved abroad I think mate! :?


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

!!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, there's been no update since 12th October on his thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 5&start=30


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

!!!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Calm down dear!

I'm sure he hasn't ripped you off, probably hes away on business.

Give it a few days...


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

!!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

well he is still replying to my emails!

He owes me money which i'm supposed to get today.

Let me know how you get on

john


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

jandrews said:


> !!!!


I've pm'd you with his contact details, good luck!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I wonder how many others have had trouble with this guy?

Can you post please if you have?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

He's sold his TT, but he flashed me only last Friday in his ... ??? silver-whatever-he-drives-now in Bramhall/Cheshire. That's where he got his shop.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Purchased my V6 front bumper from him this summer and he's always prompt in response to PMs :?


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Very Top guy, cant see him letting anyone down intentionally, spoke to him about two weeks ago, he was waiting for someone to collect his car! hes always been prompt with me!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Maybe a one off then!


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

Ive had lots of contact from the guy today and he assures me everything will get fully sorted by tomorrow...updates to follow

Jon


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I suggest all the newbies in this thread calm down before slating the long term member.

Hiccups occur, not everyone is perfect.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> I suggest all the newbies in this thread calm down before slating the long term member.
> 
> Hiccups occur, not everyone is perfect.


What the blazes is going on???? Am I missing something?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest all the newbies in this thread calm down before slating the long term member.
> ...


May be a misunderstanding...


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


yes on your part jumping the gun


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Nope, :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


No, on the basis that we don't know if Jandrews has a case or not.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> I suggest all the newbies in this thread calm down before slating the long term member.
> 
> Hiccups occur, not everyone is perfect.


i don't see any slating :? going on do you


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest all the newbies in this thread calm down before slating the long term member.
> ...


What you trying to do start a fight or prove some kind of point?

Do you know the guy in question? or are you just a butter inner? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

If GWorks has made deals on here and he hasnt came through with them after people have paid their cash for them........Also if they havnt received their money back after quite a while...They have every right to voice their concerns i know of one such member that paid GWorks alot of money about a month ago now and so far he hasnt got the goods he has paid for or his money back. Despite the fact that he has been promised his money back near enough everyday for the last 3 weeks.

I would be very concerned

Also newbies have every right to moan on this case even if it is at a long standing member. Just because they are new doesnt make them wrong!!!!

Bloody snobs :lol: :lol:  :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Bloody snobs :lol: :lol:  :wink:


who me, never :roll: :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


You name the time and place no problem :-* as for butter in take a long good look at a lot of your posts


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> You name the time and place no problem :-* as for butter in take a long good look at a lot of your posts


Big man hiding behind a computer screen


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Time to put your handbags back in the wardrobe. :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

You have beef with me because once I posted in a thread of yours that you started about your first mod, but didn't tell till page 4 what it actually was... right... :roll: :lol:

Petty...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Time to put your handbags back in the wardrobe. :roll:


Voice of reason? :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As ScoTTy says... be careful.

I understand the problem and have been in contact with some of the guys voicing concern and with Glen.

Let's hope this is resolved quickly and doesn't decend into personal attacks.

I've moved this to Off-Topic as it's a more appropriate home.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> If GWorks has made deals on here and he hasnt came through with them after people have paid their cash for them........Also if they havnt received their money back after quite a while...They have every right to voice their concerns i know of one such member that paid GWorks alot of money about a month ago now and so far he hasnt got the goods he has paid for or his money back. Despite the fact that he has been promised his money back near enough everyday for the last 3 weeks.


I have been watching this thread with interest and thought I should make a comment given I unfortuantely had a similar experience with him in the past

He owed me a small amount of money (refund for some shoddy goods) and it took me weeks of persistant chasing to get it back. I was also promised my money back daily (all sorts of excuses why it had not happened) and eventually it turned up. He may well have good reasons for his actions but after a while these wear a bit thin.

My comment is not meant as any personal attack but cleary something is not right here, too many coincidences I think.

Perhaps Glen might like to post a comment and clear up any concerns.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

nutts said:


> I understand the problem and have been in contact with some of the guys voicing concern and with Glen.


Me too, lets hope the guys sort it out.

All the best.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nutts said:


> As ScoTTy says... be careful.
> 
> I understand the problem and have been in contact with some of the guys voicing concern and with Glen.
> 
> ...


Please do not let this thread get locked! Its only fair to let people on the forum know about something like this.there are three people involved lets not let it become more.

We will update this thread to let everone know what happens in the end.

This is the 6 or 7th time ive been promise my money ,lets hope its the last :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I have no intention of locking this thread :?

I'm just saying keep it all above board and no mod will have to take action. :?

Let's hope it gets resolved quickly, as these things don't do anyone (inc this forum) any favours


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

the post you refer to was a joke between me and davidg but as usual you jump in as you did here :x http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 7abbf76e9d as for hiding behind a computer screen i have already told you once name the time and place. call yourself a senier member i dont think so you are a joke


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you don't put your handbags away and take this off line I will do it for you.

There's been two posts by moderators now in this thread. People don't want it locked and we don't want to lock it but if it continues with this childish banter then that's the way it will go.

I hope the above is clear as my last post was obviously too subtle. :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Update on the situation!

After some gentle :roll: persuation Gworks has refunded our money.

I'm sure in the past some of you have had great dealings with this guy and i hope so in the future.Perhaps this was a one off! :?

Just a warning to people wishing to buy through this forum .Be careful who you pay and how you pay.Best way i believe now is face to face cash in exchange for goods!

How any chances do you give someone 2 or 15 ?


----------

